# Speed control?



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

practice...

there is no big secret... just have to get the feeling of toe and heel side...


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

have one of those parachutes runners use for exercise... kidding. Just take larger curves from toe to heel toe to heel toe to heel


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

increase the sideways glide of your board..... so you slide more. kinda like half way between a turn and a stop. a turn is afterall a soft stop.....

_*don't think...feel!*_


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

when all else fails when on a narrow cat track..... you could, if trained by an _adequately comprehensive _school association use the (dare i say it).....?

*FALLING LEAF TECHNIQUE!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> when all else fails when on a narrow cat track..... you could, if trained by an _adequately comprehensive _school association use the (dare i say it).....?
> 
> *FALLING LEAF TECHNIQUE!*


Haha that's one of the things I normally did.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> *FALLING LEAF TECHNIQUE!*


Do tell...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Oh God, please let`s not open that Pandora`s box again...:laugh:
> 
> Okay, in essence a the falling leaf is zig-zagging across the hill without making an edge change. You simply ride across the slop, turning uphill to slow to a stop, then you start sliding the other way and so forth.
> 
> ...


Oh, I guess I did learn that technique when I was learning... its sorta terrible though, not sure why you would continue using it after you became semi-competent.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

I just started the other day, so I am *really* bad at healside. I found it useful to ride toeside backwards. It's hard to turn this way. Either way, I was slow, and I didn't fall much.


----------



## ayanami22 (Jan 10, 2009)

im the exact opposite, i can stop heal side but toe side, forget about it...this weekend im going to try switchfoot and toe side stopping ( this will be my second time out )

but, i found the best way to stop ( for me at least ) was to stop healside, from there i could do whatever i needed to do


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

as snowolf said, speedcheck. i just kick the tail out some more when i need to slow it down and dont have the option of huge turns.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> too many instructors would teach falling leaf and leave it at that.


That's exactly what happened in my first lesson... If I hadn't figured out how to link turns on my own, I would've left the hill thinking snowboarding was the most horrible sport ever conceived. It's also the reason my fiancee won't go anywhere near a snowboard now . Stupid lazy instructor...


----------

